# Convectividade Quinta do Conde, Sesimbra (29/04/11)



## Geiras (30 Abr 2011 às 14:28)

Bem, foi uma noite sem palavras! Caiu um raio numa antena a cerca de 30 metros em que o som do trovão foi no momento em que vi o relâmpago! O susto foi tão grande que me atirei pro chão a gritar 
Inacreditável mesmo!

A única maneira que encontro para mostrar como foi esse raio é dar o exemplo deste vídeo que encontrei na net (ao segundo 40).
Foi muito semelhante a isto:


O vídeo a seguir mostra algumas descargas ainda fortes mas fiquei muito triste por não ter filmado o outro 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SHf-cHQkUk"]YouTube        - Trovoada Quinta do Conde - 29/04/11[/ame]


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Abr 2011 às 14:34)

Geiras disse:


> YouTube        - INCREDIBLE lightning strike video!!!


 Bela trovoada Geiras! No vídeo acima, foi semelhante ao que aconteceu por aqui também quando aquele raio caiu perto.


----------



## Geiras (30 Abr 2011 às 14:39)

Foi na antena do lado direito em que caiu o raio 3 vezes seguidas (acendeu e apagou 3 vezes) lançando os tais estalos fortíssimos, é inexplicável mesmo, só quem assiste é que sabe ao que me refiro 
Foto tirada do local de onde assistia à trovoada (germinada em construção)


----------



## Henrique (30 Abr 2011 às 14:45)

Muito bom Geiras! 
Apesar de não ter tido a mesma "sorte" que tu também consegui apreciar o espectáculo "Margem Sulino".
Bom apanhado.


----------



## Geiras (30 Abr 2011 às 14:47)

Henrique disse:


> Muito bom Geiras!
> Apesar de não ter tido a mesma "sorte" que tu também consegui apreciar o espectáculo "Margem Sulino".
> Bom apanhado.



Obrigado 

Falta de sorte tive eu de não ter apanhado o tal relâmpago 



Mário Barros disse:


> Bem apanhado Geiras
> 
> Registos porreiros.



Obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2011 às 14:47)

Bem apanhado Geiras 

Registos porreiros.


----------



## actioman (31 Mai 2011 às 02:03)

Não tinha visto este belíssimo filme do nosso Geiras e realmente tinha perdido algo incrível! Ia sendo mesmo encima! 

Grande momento!!!

Espectáculo!


----------



## kelinha (31 Mai 2011 às 12:57)

Geiras disse:


> Caiu um raio numa antena a cerca de 30 metros em que o som do trovão foi no momento em que vi o relâmpago! O susto foi tão grande que me atirei pro chão a gritar
> Inacreditável mesmo!



hehehe assusta, não assusta? :P Há uma ou duas semanas caiu um também assim perto de minha casa, as lâmpadas até rebentaram todas...! É com cada cagaço...


----------



## Geiras (31 Mai 2011 às 14:23)

Obrigado actioman 



kelinha disse:


> hehehe assusta, não assusta? :P Há uma ou duas semanas caiu um também assim perto de minha casa, as lâmpadas até rebentaram todas...! É com cada cagaço...



Pois assusta, uma coisa é vermos o relâmpago e o nosso psicológico preparar-se para o trovão, outra é não estarmos à espera e ele rebentar ali mesmo à frente


----------



## ajrebelo (31 Mai 2011 às 14:39)

Boas

Bom registo, estás a mostrar paixão e empenho pela meteo, continua 

Abraços


----------



## Geiras (31 Mai 2011 às 14:47)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Bom registo, estás a mostrar paixão e empenho pela meteo, continua
> 
> Abraços



eheh Obrigado Rebelo


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2011 às 13:23)

Belo Geiras


----------

